# Interest Check: Holy Fleet



## Bone2pick (Aug 15, 2014)

I've outlined (in great detail) the plot for an RP that's based around Void warfare. I'd like to run a game where the players are Captains of their own Imperial capital ship; their Battlefleet will then be ordered (forced by the enemy) to undertake a brutal sector-wide naval campaign. As the GM I would control the Battlefleet's Lord Admiral as well as dozens of other NPC ships, and I'd outline the missions that your part of the fleet will execute. And you will execute them...:grin:

The traditional character sheet that most RPs use will be designed to tell us about your ship, your Captain, and your Armsmen. The fights will be narrative (no dice) but you will certainly be damaged if I think it serves the story. Heck, you might get boarded by the enemy, so let's hope your crew is up to the challenge. 

There will be surprises. There will be casualties (probably not active players). And I think if the game gets off the ground it could make for a rich RP. So if you're interested or have any questions please post below. Thanks.


----------



## Whispering Doubt (Sep 20, 2014)

Would you use maps and stuff to give the characters an awareness of what's going on around them? Would there be opportunities for captain to captain RP as well? Sounds really cool to me.


----------



## Bone2pick (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll use crude Microsoft Paint maps to show number of ships and their 2D positions. That along with description updates should give you a solid visual of what's taking place. As far as Captain to Captain RP those opportunities will popup through communication links and occasionally boarding each other's vessels for personal meetings. As the campaign gets into motion you'll have a few repair stops to huddle up with other PC and NPC commanders.

I'm planning on having one Admiral position, three Commodore positions, and with approval, one accompanying Astartes Strike Cruiser w/Captain. And of course a dozen open Captain slots should we need them.


----------



## Whispering Doubt (Sep 20, 2014)

Sounds cool to me!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Sounds interesting. I'd be up for giving it a go. I wouldn't mind making early dibs on the Astartes Strike Cruiser too.


----------



## Bone2pick (Aug 15, 2014)

The Astartes Strike Cruiser will play an interesting role since it's technically out of the Battlefleet's chain of command. The Space Marines are there (in theory) to act as senior Captain advisors and to play the critical support role of ship boarding during the void war. 

I'm not going to allow Grey Knights and I'd like to discourage the use of First Founding Chapters. 40k is too great in scale imo to keep reading about the same nine loyal Chapters. And who gets what position will be first come first serve once the recruitment thread goes up. 

FYI to those interested: The RP will take place in the Segmentum Pacificus in a sector of my creation (Caligo).


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds very interesting, any chance of a teaser?


----------



## Whispering Doubt (Sep 20, 2014)

It'd be more fun to RP as a standard navy captain, imo. Marines will have the boarding aspect on their side but less of the human touch that makes committing all power from medbay life support to forward batteries that much more difficult.

Speaking of power balances, is that something you'll feature? Allowing captains to manage their ship resources, based on reactor type, damage etc.? Sounds cooler the more I think about it.


----------



## Bone2pick (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm off to work but I wanted to post a quick teaser.

"If the Adeptus Astartes are the Emperor's wrath, and the Imperial Guard His hammer, then His Holy Navy is His mighty shield." -Cardinal Kregory Hestor 


A vindictive monster has just murdered more than a million souls under my command, and I have no doubt, none whatsoever, that he hungers for more. I wish I could take a moment to grieve. A moment to reflect and honor those magnificent vessels: _Aquila's Light_, _Hero Proximo_, _Ancestral Lake_, _Cenury Keeper_, _Flawless Faith_ and more. Those storied ships, along with their brave crew, have been pulverized into void refuse. I will have to mourn them tomorrow, because today I only hate. My mind is busy formulating a punishment so savage I fear it may change me forever. Conger, my former brother-in-arms, I can see you out there. I imagine you out in the infinite black, hiding and relishing your slaughter. But know this "Lord Admiral", I will unleash His judgment on you like I have never before. You will regret this war. You will regret slithering back out into the light. I swear it. 

-Thoughts of Lord Admiral Rockledge, Battlefleet Caligo


----------



## Bone2pick (Aug 15, 2014)

Whispering Doubt said:


> Speaking of power balances, is that something you'll feature? Allowing captains to manage their ship resources, based on reactor type, damage etc.? Sounds cooler the more I think about it.


While I'd prefer a system that could factor in reactor type, void shields, and ship maneuverability, I'm not sure how to implement it. One classic element that I do plan to include is to stagger the ships travel time as they cross through the warp. This will help simulate random warpstorms and other difficulties that make simultaneous fleet manifestations in realspace a rather rare occurrence. Plus it'll be more dramatic to not always arrive together in full force.

I'm working on a recruitment thread but I'm still hoping another player or two will express interest here.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Interesting...

Get the recruitment up and I'll have a look


----------



## Warhawk (Oct 2, 2014)

I just registered here, and this is crazy,

But I like this idea, so give me a Dictator-class battlegroup maybe?


----------

